# Alu Cross on ebay



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm selling a used 56 alu cross on ebay, it's in decent but used shape:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330150131337


----------

